# BBS when to throw away?



## marius432 (Aug 13, 2012)

Greetings,
I have 9 fry Saulosi, and I hatched baby brine shrimp for them. I give them about 2-3 squirts from a syringe dropper. Well what do I do with all the extra brine shrimp? Do I store it in the fridge ? How many times can I feed them before I need to toss it?

thanks


----------



## marius432 (Aug 13, 2012)

How long does hatched brine shrimp last ?
anyone?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I usually throw it away. But I also make small batches and last time I was feeding 180 fry (from one calvus).

I have read you can refrigerate briefly...and they sell it frozen so I would probably freeze. You don't want them to mature...you want them newly hatched.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

See new request for this info in Lake Malawi forum.


----------

